# 2006 GTO - Kooks LTs, Kooks Mid-Cats, Corsa Cat-Back = Too loud, help!



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

Well beans. I hoped replacing the catless mids would tone down the noise. It really didn't. At cold idle, the neighbors and SO are not impressed. I'm starting to feel like I bought a boat (a hole in the water you drop money into) with all the things I've had to do to get this car running again.

Without dropping another $800+, what are my options? Can I have a local muffler shop add an additional muffler? If so, does anyone have a recommendation? I need to get this monster on the road. 

It's a 408 stroker, if that matters.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Sell the Corsa and buy a magnaflow system, it will be a lot more pleasing to the neighbors.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, don't go hacking up those pieces. Trade the corsa for something else.


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

Steamwalker said:


> Yeah, don't go hacking up those pieces. Trade the corsa for something else.



Well I liked the sound, just not the volume of sound.  I ended up having the local muffler shop add a resonator to each pipe. It still have the deep tone of the Corsa, but it's no longer at 11. More like 8-9 now. hehe He can deal with it now. :lol:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I have Kooks Afterburners and, while I was afraid of the volume at first, my neighbors actually complimented me.

I like Borla's axle back offerings.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My Corsa exhaust isn't much louder than stock at idle and low RPMs. You can try trading it for someones stocker.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL yeah, that exhaust setup is not something to please the neighbors.


----------

